# Rattlesnake Roundups in Sweetwater, TX



## ashesc212 (Aug 31, 2010)

:-(

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.thepetitionsite.com/34/stop-the-slaughter-of-wildlife-for-entertainment/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.thepetitionsite.com/34/stop- ... rtainment/</a><!-- m -->

and see this facebook page to see how this is only to satisfy the bloodlust of certain individuals of Texas (pay particular attention to Chris Lambrecht's posts)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=11961299275&v=wall#!/group.php?gid=11961299275" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=1 ... 1961299275</a><!-- m -->


----------



## herper9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Though I do agree that it is a deplorable situation, it is interesting to see some of the sponsors of it. Two of which don't want us, as responsible owners, to have any reptiles as pets. ie HSUS and another link which went to a site run by Matt Ellerbeck.


----------

